# Marketing residential driveways



## Red Wagon (Dec 23, 2007)

I would like to know how the guys with tractors and blowers marketed their driveway service when you first got into this business. How do you keep the route tight in the beginning. Any info you would be willing to share with me would be much appreciated.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

What type of tractor and blower you using first?


----------



## Red Wagon (Dec 23, 2007)

i dont have one yet. i am trying to do a little market research.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Read up on this guy Paul.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=96834


----------



## Red Wagon (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks i have already read a lot about paul but havent seen those pictures. His business is qiute impressive.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Red wagon where are you located ?


----------



## Red Wagon (Dec 23, 2007)

RLM;1474469 said:


> Red wagon where are you located ?


Massachusetts


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

RLM;1474469 said:


> Red wagon where are you located ?





Red Wagon;1474474 said:


> Massachusetts


That narrowed it down!


----------



## snoworks07 (Apr 20, 2012)

In our experiences, local papers don't work to well if you trying to keep your route as tight as possible. We skip any formal kind of advertising all together. 

What does work is targeting areas where you already have clients. Use handouts and fliers with a combination of us postage mail mixed in to clusters of blocks, etc. After 18 years of doing business, and implimenting this marketing tool, I know within a couple of percent how many homes I need to target to get to my pre-determined goals. 

I have a 3-5% call back rate on the # of fliers I hand out. Of those 3-5%, I sign a tad under 50% to seasonal contracts.

Simple, easy math.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks Grandview, I only asked because there was (may still be) a Red Wagon lawn care here that had a bad reputation.


----------



## Red Wagon (Dec 23, 2007)

RLM;1474487 said:


> Thanks Grandview, I only asked because there was (may still be) a Red Wagon lawn care here that had a bad reputation.


Thanks grand view that's some good info.


----------



## Red Wagon (Dec 23, 2007)

grandview;1474476 said:


> That narrowed it down!


Sorry about that I am from Chelmsford


----------

